# Crashed cruze, fixed cruze but no psi showing in display



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh man , the TPMS will not reset itself . If there is a Tpms sensor on that wheel . you could try to set it your self . 1 pull tpms on the Dic . 2 select preferred sensor and release air from tire and wheel . the horn is suppose to sound . 3 refill tire and wheel to desired psi .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it just the TPMS PSI for that one wheel or is it for all wheels? In either case, your body shop didn't properly reset the TPMS system after replacing that wheel.


----------

